# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Những phiên chợ Giáng Sinh nổi tiếng khắp Châu Âu

## phuongnam_87

Những phiên chợ Giáng Sinh đầu tiên bắt nguồn từ nước Đức từ đó lan dần sang các nước Thiên Chúa giáo láng giềng khác. Ngày nay, cứ trước Giáng Sinh một tháng, các khu chợ rực rỡ lại được mở ra khắp Châu Âu, thu hút một lượng lớn khách đến tham quan và mua sắm. Dưới đây là những phiên chợ Giáng Sinh chợ có tiếng nhất ở Châu Âu: 

*Munich, Germany*



Phiên chợ Giáng Sinh cổ điển nhất ở Đức
Từ 26/11 đến 24/12

Chợ thương mại Munich ở quảng trường trung tâm Marienplatz, là phiên chợ Giáng Sinh cổ điển nhất ở Đức. Khu chợ nổi tiếng nhất với rượu nóng, hạt dẻ nướng, bánh bis-qui ngọt, xiên hoa quả và nhất là socola. Bạn sẽ có cảm giác như đang dạo bước giữa một khu chợ thời trung cổ với những người bán hàng trong trang phục cổ, và nếm thử những món ăn được chế biến theo công thức truyền thống.

*Nuremberg, Đức*



Từ 26/11 đến 24/12

Đây là phiên chợ cổ xưa nhất Châu Âu được tổ chức ở Nuremberg, Bavaria, Đức. Chợ Nuremberg, Đức tồn tại hơn 400 năm nay  hấp dẫn khách du lịch gần xa với những món đồ trang trí Giáng Sinh đẹp mắt, các loại kẹo bánh truyền thống phong phú của địa phương. Trong khi bạn còn bận rộn với việc mua bán thì chắc hẳn những đứa trẻ sẽ rất thích thú với vòng quay của các chú ngựa gỗ lấp lánh đẹp mắt.

*Berlin, Đức*



Phiên chợ được tổ chức tại nhà thờ Kaiser Wihelm
Từ 22/11 đến 24/12

Phiên chợ Giáng Sinh Berlin mang hơi thở hiện đại của cuộc sống nơi đô thị. Bạn có thể tìm thấy ở đây từ những món lưu niệm rẻ tiền nhất cho đến những món đồ sang trọng, quý giá như: đồ trang sức, tranh vẽ, các tác phẩm điêu khắc của các tác giả nổi tiếng, quần áo, giày dép... Địa điểm tổ chức phiên chợ cũng rất đặc biệt, di tích lịch sử của thành phố, nhà thờ Kaiser Wihelm.

*Prague, Cộng hòa Séc*



Bạn sẽ có cảm giác như lạc vào thời Trung Cổ
Từ 27/11 đến 2/1

Hẳn nhiên, khi dạo bước giữa phiên chợ bạn sẽ có cảm giác như lạc vào thời Trung Cổ bởi  thời gian và những trang trí rực rỡ không làm mất đi vẻ cổ kính của  khu Old  Town và quảng trường Wenceslas. Mặc dù, phiên chợ này bị ảnh hưởng rất nhiều từ Đức nhưng vẫn mang hơi thở riêng của cộng hòa Séc với  bánh vánoční cukroví, súp vánoční rybí polévka truyền thống. Bạn đừng bỏ qua những món đồ thủ công cực kỳ đẹp mắt làm từ rơm, gỗ, và pha lê nhé. Đặc biệt, đấy là phiên chợ duy nhất còn kéo dài đến tận sau năm mới.

*Viên, Áo*



Chợ đẹp nhất vào ban đêm với những ánh đèn đủ màu sắc
Từ 27/11 đến 26/12

Đây là phiên chợ đầy màu sắc nằm ở quảng trường trung tâm thành Viên, Áo. Rượu nóng  glühwein và bánh Giáng Sinh truyền thống Vanillekipfer là những món ăn bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến phiên chợ này. Chợ đẹp nhất vào ban đêm với những ánh đèn đủ màu sắc.

*Copengagen, Đan Mạch*



Chợ Giáng Sinh Copenhagen
Từ 16/11 đến 29/12

Đến Copenhagen vào dịp Giáng Sinh bạn hãy đến với đường Strøget, nơi bày bán những món quà tặng đắt tiền và hợp thời. Nhưng phiên chợ hấp dẫn nhất là ở công viên Tivoli với loại rượu gløgg truyền thống, bánh táo æbleskiver và hạnh nhân nướng.

*Tallinn, Estonia*



Phiên chợ đầu tiên được tổ chức từ năm 1441
Từ 29/11 đến 7/1

Người ta bắt đầu tổ chức phiên chợ Giáng Sinh đầu tiên ở trung tâm thị trấn cổ, Tallin vào năm 1441. Giữa cái lạnh của tiết trời Giáng Sinh còn gì tuyệt vời hơn sau khi mua sắm ở chợ được thưởng thức một tách cà phê ấm nóng và món ăn truyền thống nhiều vị tỏi ở các nhà hàng xung quanh quảng trường thị trấn.

*St. Moritz, Thụy Sĩ*



Chợ ở St. Moritz chỉ mở vào một ngày duy nhất
Ngày 8/12

Không giống những phiên chợ Giáng Sinh khác, chợ ở St. Moritz chỉ mở vào một ngày duy nhất. Cả khu chợ hấp dẫn khách du lịch bởi những gian hàng được trang trí rực rỡ, thiệp Giáng Sinh, đồ thủ công, búp bê và ẩm thực truyền thống của địa phương.

*Bolzano, Italy*



Đây là phiên chợ mang sắc màu Italia thực thụ
Từ 25/11 đến 24/12

Đây là phiên chợ mang sắc màu Italia thực thụ ở vùng núi Tyrol đặc biệt với món thịt lợn hun khói và rượu táo nóng.

*Barcelona, Tây Ban Nha*



Phiên chợ thương mại Barcelona ra đời từ những năm 1786
Từ 27/11 đến 23/12

Nói đến chợ Giáng Sinh chúng ta thường bỏ quên khu vực Nam Âu trong khi đó chợ thương mại Barcelona ra đời từ những năm 1786. Phiên chợ thu hút khách tham quan mua sắm với hơn 300 gian hàng với những món quà lưu niệm thủ công xứ Catalan và đừng quên  nếm thử đặc sản của bán đảo Iberia-Turron- kẹo nugat quả hạch.






(Nguồn: Travelvivi)
_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------

